# 16ft hay header on bidirectional



## BOBANDTOBY (Aug 19, 2011)

looking at putting a 16ft sickle header on a 9030 bidirectional , can,t go to a discbine as a little under powered at 102HP, was thinking a 2326 not sure if the HS16 will work they go on with an adapter, a BF2300 I believe Does anyone run one of these that can tell me a little about them see some for sale but dealer told me adapter was for TV140 but as far as I can tell they are same adapter


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know much about it, the ones with a header and hydroswing behind look like they would get some work done in a hurry.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Are you going to run just a 16ft header? Or push one and pull another? The complaint I keep hearing about the bi di's with two headers is the shortage of power. I believe it as the NH sp machines with sickle heads (100-125 hp) run out of power too quickly in adverse conditions.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

BOBANDTOBY said:


> looking at putting a 16ft sickle header on a 9030 bidirectional , can,t go to a discbine as a little under powered at 102HP, was thinking a 2326 not sure if the HS16 will work they go on with an adapter, a BF2300 I believe Does anyone run one of these that can tell me a little about them see some for sale but dealer told me adapter was for TV140 but as far as I can tell they are same adapter


I don't have one, but I have watched one. If you like to spread your windrow out pretty wide you can't go that wide with the bidirectional tractor as the tires will run over windrows. Maybe that's not a concern for you, but it is for me.


----------



## BOBANDTOBY (Aug 19, 2011)

I just want to push one. It would be nice to do both but way underpowered for that. And TESLAN we have our wheels extended out quite a ways as we have a 25 foot swather header on it and it lays a wide swath. Perfect for baling, just go straight but too much of a swath in alfalfa. It does run over windrow when turning. I would like to put a newer HS16 foot onto it but not sure which adapter I need


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If you just want to push one then you should have the power. My brother ran an 18 ft sickle head on a HW320 for a while. Relatively flat terrain that he was operating on though. Can't help you with the adapter.


----------



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have been thinking about getting a bi directional but just want a rotary head. But I can't find one.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> I have been thinking about getting a bi directional but just want a rotary head. But I can't find one.


Check this out. Appears to be a New Holland disc head with a BiDi adapter.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7860152


----------



## BOBANDTOBY (Aug 19, 2011)

just talked with a new holland rep and he said I need a BF2300 adapter which should be able to hook up to a 2200, 2300 and the new HS series headers. What I would like to know now is does anyone have a newer HS 16 or 18 foot header mounted on a 9030. Mostly what i want to know is on the HS18 will the 9030 have enough power to run the 18 foot and how about the weight of an 18 ft would it handle it hoping someone who has a 16 or 18 foot chimes in thanks


----------

